# "Stadium Style" Brat recipe



## calebstringer (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys! has anybody come across a recipe for "Johnsonville Stadium Style" brats?  Its one of my favorites, but I want to make them myself! much more fun that way!

Thanks!

Caleb


----------



## les3176 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a brat recipe, i don't know if this is what your looking for but here ya go..

For 2 1/2 lbs. of meat

2 tsp. salt

1/2 tsp cure #1

1 tsp white pepper

1 tsp ground mustard

1 tsp marjoram

1/2 tsp garlic granules

1/2 tsp sage

1/2 cup finely powdered skim milk

1/4 cup cold water

1 tbsp light corn syrup

2 eggs


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2011)

This is what I got with the Search bar

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Johnsonville+brats


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 23, 2011)

This site has some good brat recipes... http://web.archive.org/web/20010214020112/http:/home.att.net/~g.m.fowler/frame/Sausage1.htm

I like to tweek them to suit my taste. :)


----------



## calebstringer (Feb 24, 2011)

les, that recipe sounds interesting.  Im going to give that a small batch shot, and run a pan test.  Sounds tasty!


----------

